# Aftermarket Parts List For the X-trail



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

I have created this thread so that each and every aftermarket part for the X-trail can be listed here under many catagories like engine Mods,suspensions etc....Mods can u compile a List??? and make this a sticky thanks...I think by doing so will make life alot easier for many of us here...and include Links for the part...thanks...and Please keep this thread neat and no unecassary posting unless a new product has been found


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei,

Is this a diplomatic way of saying "I don't want to use the search button in this forum" 

Why would you want to duplicate existing wealth of information that is already here. You just have to enter it in the search field and away you go.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

There is already an aftermarket accessories thread in this forum... though most of it is not performance mods. It is a long thread... but one that is interesting to go through. Find it here...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85424

There are some other forums that have information pertinent to the X-trail with the QR25DE engine... which is an area of particular interest to me since I have that engine. Some forums have gone on ahead and done what you want Sergei... finding out what type of mods can be done for the engine. Of all the threads I've found, this is one of the most helpful. Check it out...

http://www.qr25de.net/viewtopic.php?t=1293&sid=29f40c6fe831f2450ac33c38e046b40c


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Since other threads already exist on aftermarket, this thread will be closed.


----------

